
50_Years_Space_Exploration1.jpg - hoag
http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/50_Years_Space_Exploration1.jpg
======
techdragon
This is just amazing. It's an elegant visualisation, something I hadn't seen
before.

